# Problem converting Rapido couplers to Micro Trains



## jargonlet

I have recently converted all of my old engines and rolling stock from Rapido couplers to knuckle style. When I went to my local hobby shop they suggested Micro Trains knuckle couplers. The ones that I bought are just the couplers (the ones that come in 3 pieces) not the ones already installed in trucks. Most of them are working well but some of the passenger cars are having some issues. A couple of them are angling up and they seem to be in place and aligned with the springs. I didn't have this problem with the Rapido couplers so I suspect it's the couplers. Do I need to glue the two parts together?


----------



## xrunner

jargonlet said:


> Do I need to glue the two parts together?


Well, I've done a lot of these conversions but it was the whole truck + coupler (MicroTrains). I haven't had to do the coupler separately from the truck. All I can think of is that it's one of those " modelling challenges" where you are going to have to engineer the alignment yourself if it isn't correct, by whatever means is at your disposal.


----------



## shaygetz

No glue...NO GLUE...

Like X, I use the complete trucks, well worth the extra coin...


----------



## Conductorjoe

Like Shay said...No Glue !

Micro-trains couplers were the first knuckle style in N scale , and in my opinion the best N scale wheels and couplers. I do not run anything else and convert cars over.
The conversion itself may be better suited as mentioned with trucks and couplers.

Their website has a complete conversion chart you can use.

http://www.micro-trains.com/ConversionsN.php


----------



## jzrouterman

Yeh, when I was running N scale I tried changing the couplers. Most of the time I failed miserably, and the ones that I did succeed to install always seemed to have different issues with them. It was a real pain. Eventually I did what others here suggested to do, and that was to buy the trucks with the couplers already installed. What a difference!:thumbsup: Never had any coupler or wheel issues after that.



Conductorjoe said:


> Micro-trains couplers were the first knuckle style in N scale , and in my opinion the best N scale wheels and couplers.
> http://www.micro-trains.com/ConversionsN.php


I agree totally. They also make great freight type rolling stock. For passenger cars though, I think Kato beats em' all hands down.

Routerman


----------



## jargonlet

Most of my conversions have gone well accept for a couple of cars. I used to have a ton of rolling stock that was bought for me when I was a little kid. Most of that got sold years ago when we moved and got rid of the layout. Most of it was 80's Bachmann stuff. We kept the good quality stuff and the stuff that wasn't worn out from a little kid playing with it. This left me with 3 engines, 5 passenger cars and 8 freight cars. All but one of the freight cars and two passenger cars have been converted successfully. I haven't had a layout for years but I went to a train show this weekend. While I was there I entered a raffle for a 3'x5' layout with two engines and seven cars. I won the raffle and have been pretty stoked about it ever since. I plan to convert the new rolling stock when I get the funds. With these I think I will go with the trucks instead of individual couplers.


----------



## Railtunes

I also convert to Micro-trains and frequently body mount my couplers.
The problem you're having with passenger cars may be with the end shape of the body molding. On many of the older passenger cars - Atlas/Rivarossi heavyweights, for example - the underside of the body directly below the end diaphragms is slanted upwards toward the end. This is to allow the Rapido coupler to lift far enough to couple properly. This, however, means that you don't have a level surface on which to body mount your MT couplers. The outer end (coupler head end) will be unsupported and, when you tighten the screw, it could cause the coupler to slant upwards, as you described. 
To correct this, you need to fill that tapered area with a piece of styrene to bring the level down to the correct mounting height for the coupler draft gear box. Then, file the underside smooth and level. Now you drill the hole and mount the coupler. This should take care of the problem.
If that doesn't work or the problem is something else, please post a reply and I'll give it some more thought.


----------



## jargonlet

The conversions that I have are the ones with the gearbox that goes inside of the coupler mounting in place of the old rapido couplers. I think my problem originally was that I'm just not very good at doing the conversion. I have done some freight more recently and have had a lot more success. However, some time in the near future I am going to revisit these and try again. If it doesn't go well this time, I think I will look for a full truck to replace them with.


----------



## Carl

That will work. My conversions have focused on the full truck replacement. That also allows me to ensure that I have the right truck for the timeframe of the rolling stock item.


----------



## dualgauge

If you do not intend to do any switching of passenger cars could you use the Red Caboose T shank couplers.


----------

